# Best rainbird sprinkler for a median



## MattmeFL (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a thin strip of grass in the median by my mailbox that I am trying to water. I have a newly installed rainbird system and I am thinking of swapping out the current head because I can't seem to adjust it correctly. The sprinkler head is in the middle of the median and I'm looking for a side to side spray pattern with little to nothing in the middle. Is this possible?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Most manufacturers will have "side strip" and "end strip" nozzles for just that application. Check out your manufacturers' offerings.


----------

